# CarbonSpeedCycle (CSC) Carbon Wheels



## jchau (Jul 16, 2012)

Just wondering if there anyone have tried CarbonSpeedCycle (CSC) carbon wheels recently or have long term reviews? I can't seem to find any recent long term reviews but checking their store it seems like still a lot of people have been buying them through eBay or Aliexpress. 

I am looking into their tubeless 50mm deep 23C carbon wheels (I want to run 25 but my bike which is older can't handle 25C tires). Wondering if people have any positive or negative comments on their wheels recently?


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

jchau said:


> Just wondering if there anyone have tried CarbonSpeedCycle (CSC) carbon wheels recently or have long term reviews? I can't seem to find any recent long term reviews but checking their store it seems like still a lot of people have been buying them through eBay or Aliexpress.
> 
> I am looking into their tubeless 50mm deep 23C carbon wheels (I want to run 25 but my bike which is older can't handle 25C tires). Wondering if people have any positive or negative comments on their wheels recently?


Open YouTube and type "CarbonSpeedCycle (CSC) Carbon Wheels". I would have attached a link, but there were too many of them.

Also, have you read this thread (above)?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...-direct-carbon-wheel-thread-3-0-a-346069.html


----------



## jchau (Jul 16, 2012)

ngl said:


> Open YouTube and type "CarbonSpeedCycle (CSC) Carbon Wheels". I would have attached a link, but there were too many of them.
> 
> Also, have you read this thread (above)?
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...-direct-carbon-wheel-thread-3-0-a-346069.html


I have tried all the above. Youtube probably only around 5 that actually pops up with that brand on the title. And everything is outdated in my opinion 3+years old. 

The thread also don't have any recent review on them.


----------

